# Angstrom Valk 3 M. Still worth it in 2022?



## Cuber2s (Apr 24, 2022)

After recieving the Angstrom Valk 3 M yesterday, I've been testing it out. This cube's stability is so good. I have been able to get many good times(2 sub 9 averages in the first day of getting it, and 4 sub eight singles, 2 of which were sub 7s.) Lockups come very rarley, if your turning style isn't innacurate, and the speed is just right. The angstrom version has a crunchy,dry, and somewhat smooth feel. One problem it has is the cornercutting. The cornercutting takes a lot of effort to cut. 




Angstrom version is discountinued. Get the normal version if you don't have it, its really good


----------

